# Regarding the best methods for taming and bonding with a pigeon.



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

I just got a pigeon from a local man who had a coop full. 

She is tan colored and 6 month old.

I'm wondering what is the best way to go about taming her and bonding with her. She's only been with me for two days now. I can pick her up and hold her with little struggling on her part, but I certainly don't want all of our contact to be forced.

Could someone please give me a breakdown of the best way of getting her to like me?


I'd appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## corvid (Oct 16, 2008)

I will be very short, as I m not a best person, to advise on it, but my 2 cents would be: spent a lot of time with the bird, just being there... that would be a start..

Nell


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Spend a lot of time with the bird and handle the bird often and give it a RAW SPANISH PEANUT every time you handle it. They love them peanuts.*GEORGE


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

my pigeons must be broken.. they aren't interested in peanuts or safflower!?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GrilledGusto said:


> I just got a pigeon from a local man who had a coop full.
> 
> She is tan colored and 6 month old.
> 
> ...


treats are a way to a pigeons heart, but give her some time and don't force it, give her a few weeks and then start handling, just give her a treat of the peanut in her area and stand back , do it at about the same time everyday and she will get to know you as the treat lady...one day and it may take a few months, she may come out and hop and perch on you looking for her peanut...


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

great advice, everyone! thanks!


----------



## mountainstorm (May 3, 2006)

Feed her by hand, not just treats, but let her eat all her seeds out of her hand. 

I'm going to try that with Coalie and see if it makes a difference in our relationship. I don't know what else to try with him. 

Rachael


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mountainstorm said:


> Feed her by hand, not just treats, but let her eat all her seeds out of her hand.
> 
> I'm going to try that with Coalie and see if it makes a difference in our relationship. I don't know what else to try with him.
> 
> Rachael


This is what I was going to say. I have gotten in birds that are afraid, and not very friendly. I just go really slow, until I see that they are a bit less afraid. As long as they are scared, they won't take the food from you. Once they are comfortable with you, feed them by hand. They will become more dependant on you. This bird is already not too scared, so maybe holding a little dish of food out to him would work. The treats are a great idea too! Of course, the younger you get the bird, the better.


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Of course, the younger you get the bird, the better.


Potato is 6 months old. is that considered "not young" in pigeon years??


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No. Not really. And where he isn't too wild when you handle him. He'll come around. Just go slow. Spend a lot of time around him. He'll get used to your company. The treat thing like the peanut is good. But if you can get him to eat from a little dish you hold, then from your hand, he will bond to you more quickly. Even when there is food down, and they are all eating, if I go in, a few of them will fly to me to be fed by hand. I try to notice each ones favorite seed. That's what I'll usually offer them by hand. He'll come around if you put the effort into it. You'll see.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Feeding them from the hand is the best way to get them to tame. IF the bird has developed a taste for safflower or peanuts, then those treats are best to tame them with.

I have a bird who is does not like to come near me, unless he sees a peanut (cut up) in my hand, then he is my best friend and will to me from anywhere.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny! I have one like that too. Some of my birds don't even like peanuts. I think it's because they were not used to them, and don't know what they are. Once they try them, I think they'll be hooked. Food is definately the way to their heart. That and spending lots of time with them. Of course my favorite bird, Luigi, I didn't really have to work on him at all. He was rescued at about 2 days old. When he opened his beady little eyes, there I was. *MOMMA!* So we're best of pals.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

here's a weird one, too.... preening. freya, my little feral girl [6 months old?] was about ready to jump out of her skin every time i was even in the same room with her, but of course, every now and again, whether your birdling is scared or not, you're going to HAVE to pick it up.

so when i do, i kinda cup her head [bird calming thing], and i hold her right up to my face so we're snuggling, and i can talk to her reeeeal quietly, and i preen her a bit. at first she's like NO!!! NO!!! what are you doing to my feathers??? AAAAAHHHH!!!!...and then oooooo, hey, that's kinda niiiiiiiice.....' she's definitely starting to get the sleepy eyes lately.

i make sure she sees me doing trooper's 'hair' too. i've always read birds can learn through mimicry and heck, the boy turns into a puddle of pigeon every time i preen him, so i'm hoping she'll 'get it'.


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

I will defiantly try this with my darling Potato. She's really a gorgeous bird and I look forward to bonding with her


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Please let us know how it goes. And good luck!


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Love the name - Potato! Is there a story there? Also, we'd love to see some pictures  

My pijis still haven't taken to peanuts despite many tries - but put a little bowl of brightly colored canary/finch seed in front of them and they go nuts (no pun intended ). Maybe try that... I use Ecotrition Essential Blend for Canaries and Finches. 

Good luck!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When he molts, would that be the same as peeling a potato?...........Sorry, couldn't resist that! Like I should talk, with a pigeon named Luigi!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

gingerpoo said:


> my pigeons must be broken.. they aren't interested in peanuts or safflower!?


Ever try HEMP SEEDS?? All mine love them!

Only Woe is a puddle pij (LOVE that term!)...never had a bird that would just "melt" in my hand (mmmm, now that sounds like an M & M!)

Time and persistence will pay off! However, each bird has their own personality. Some are "friendlier" than others. Squeaks is his friendliest when he's in "mate" mode. But, even then, he's not a puddle pij...

Good luck and keep us updated!

Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

And I have a red pigeon named Tomato! Hmm isn't there an old song with tomatos and potatos in it, it was something my dad used to sing when I was a kid that made me laugh. 

Most of my birds don't like peanuts either, although the feral pigeons and blue jays I feed can't get enough of them. They all like hemp seeds though and safflower. They each have their favorite seeds. Growly likes popcorn, the others not so much. And they do like some salad greens once a week or so.

When you approach a nervous pigeon, keep you hand down low below it's head (leg level), and move slow. If you reach down over it's head from above, that tends to scare them more.


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

This is potato! 

I've had her for about 4 days now. She's beginning to warm up. I can approach her and pick her up without her flying away, though she's still fairly nervous. She won't take food from my hand yet, but if i put it into her cage on her perch she'll eat it after a few minutes of watching me to see what I do.

I'm not sure what "type" of pigeon she is.. does anyone know by looking?


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

GrilledGusto said:


> I just got a pigeon from a local man who had a coop full.
> 
> She is tan colored and 6 month old.
> 
> ...



time ,patience and trust,get her used to your voice,speak calmly to her and make a fuss of her,offer some treat,it took a few weeks to be able to hand feed some of our flock,even still only certain ones will hand feed,including"amigo"an ex racer,i must add,my daughter who is 7 is GREAT with them,she has patience and and will sit for ages while they fly round and land for feeding,find something she likes,nuts,dried peas and keep a tin with a few of her faves,and try shaking it until the penny drops and she realises whats in it and she will come to you like a shot,good luck,she sounds lovely(i like brown/tan pidgies)


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

the most interesting development in the "new pigeon saga" would certainly have to be the reaction of my two cats. 

they are not sure what to make of her beside the fact that she is big, feathery and flaps wildly. 

they watch her warily from a distance. 

Potato doesn't seem to care about the cats either way. She seems to enjoy "dancing" for them. No doubt, she's teasing them from within her safe haven. 

__________________________________________

(worry not, fellow bird lovers, the cats will have no contact with the pigeon at any point, she is safe inside her cage and remains separated from the cats when she's out of her cage)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Are you sure they cannot reach into the cage?


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Are you sure they cannot reach into the cage?


positive. before i got the bird i put a few of the cat's treats just inside the cage to see if they could reach in and their paws didn't fit between the bars. 

thanks for the concern though!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That was a good idea.


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> That was a good idea.


thanks  I thought so. 

My cats will stop at nothing to reach their treats, so they were quite annoyed by my little "experiment". But it assured the safety of my bird.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not know what kind of pidjie she is but she sure is pretty!...I wonder what color that is? is it a yellow or a red?...anyone know?...I get the yellows and the reds mixed up....


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

If you got lucky you may have ended up with a docile bird that is easy to tame. I used to have this bird that trusted me so much it likes to perch on me. Too bad a hawk got her.

Hand feeding them will get them tame. Spend lots of time with them, too. And if you handle them make sure you hold them properly and that they don't feel like getting choked. My birds hated me when I ended up holding them too tight.


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

well, I THINK I'm holding her properly. I don't squeeze her, by any means. 

She is starting to warm up now though. when she's out of her cage on her perch in my room she's definitely started relaxing. She'll eat treats that I leave with her now, and she's started stretching in my presence. I can only assume this means progress as before she would sit up in the corner on her perch looking terrified.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh she's pretty  Just from what I can see, she looks like a homing pigeon. Her color is called 'recessive yellow' or just yellow for short.
Probably the best way to hold a pigeon is by putting the legs between your first two fingers, with your thumb on top holding the wings to the body. And use the other hand to support the rest of the body. That'll keep her under control and is the most comfortable for the bird. I think trying to explain how to hold a pigeon is harder than actually doing it 
If she stretches and preens while you're around, she's getting more comfortable around you  It's one of the signs she's relaxed.


----------



## GrilledGusto (Nov 10, 2008)

thank you!  very helpful information!!


----------

